# Mario Kart Tour confirmed for mobile devices



## TotalInsanity4 (Feb 1, 2018)

Spell check fucked you over my dude


----------



## zoogie (Feb 1, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Spell check fucked you over my dude


Proofreading is the ultimate spell-check. :3


----------



## DeslotlCL (Feb 1, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Spell check fucked you over my dude


Don't see anything wrong with it, and if it does, hey, EXCUSE ME for not being a native english speaker.

Thanks.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Feb 1, 2018)

Yes! Mario Kart Tout!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DeslotlCL said:


> Don't see anything wrong with it, and of it does, hey, EXCUSE ME for not being a native english speaker.
> 
> Thanks.


he wasn't being argumentative with you. He was trying to help you out.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Feb 1, 2018)

Oh boy, this may be a heaven goldmine for microtransactions.


----------



## rileysrjay (Feb 1, 2018)

For some reason when I first saw this the first thing I thought is Nintendo is going to turn Mario kart into one of those endless runners.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Feb 1, 2018)

Thirty3Three said:


> Yes! Mario Kart Tout!
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


He could have helped by saying i did a mistake on the thread's title, that's actual help. Not saying i fucked up and not giving the heads up.

Gonna report the thread so a mod can fix the title or do whatever he/she has to do.


----------



## GhostLatte (Feb 1, 2018)

Thought this was going to a French themed Mario Kart. Somewhat disappointed.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Feb 1, 2018)

DeslotlCL said:


> He could have helped by saying i did a mistake on the thread's title, that's actual help. Not saying i fucked up and not giving the heads up.
> 
> Gonna report the thread so a mod can fix the title or do whatever he/she has to do.


He didn't say _you_ fucked up. He said spell check fucked you over. He explicitly stated it wasn't your fault.


----------



## OctolingRift (Feb 1, 2018)

When I saw this I thought it was for the switch and got HYPED!  But then I read it was for mobile...


----------



## RyanAnayaMc (Feb 1, 2018)

I'm not really sure what to think of it. If it's mobile Mario Kart, then sign me up. But how will it control? Phone racing games never control well. You get the virtual stick, and your fingers have too much to do. You use tilt, and it just doesn't feel right. I might actually invest in a phone game controller for this.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Feb 1, 2018)

Thirty3Three said:


> He didn't say _you_ fucked up. He said spell check fucked you over. He explicitly stated it wasn't your fault.


Aw, finally undestood that. Sowwy, lately my angery mood dont let me think stuff pretty well lmao.


----------



## Madridi (Feb 1, 2018)

DeslotlCL said:


> He could have helped by saying i did a mistake on the thread's title, that's actual help. Not saying i fucked up and not giving the heads up.
> 
> Gonna report the thread so a mod can fix the title or do whatever he/she has to do.


Why are you being so defensive? I'm very sure he was being playful about it with you. Chill bro..


----------



## DeslotlCL (Feb 1, 2018)

Madridi said:


> Why are you being so defensive? I'm very sure he was being playful about it with you. Chill bro..


Ya, adressed that on a post above you.


----------



## Madridi (Feb 1, 2018)

DeslotlCL said:


> Ya, adressed that on a post above you.


Saw it after I posted, indicated by the like afterwards


----------



## DeslotlCL (Feb 1, 2018)

RyanAnayaMc said:


> I'm not really sure what to think of it. If it's mobile Mario Kart, then sign me up. But how will it control? Phone racing games never control well. You get the virtual stick, and your fingers have too much to do. You use tilt, and it just doesn't feel right. I might actually invest in a phone game controller for this.


Probably with auto-aceleration. You will only move the character and use the other finger for item usage/drifting.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Feb 1, 2018)

Madridi said:


> Why are you being so defensive? I'm very sure he was being playful about it with you. Chill bro..


Think it was a misunderstanding.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



RyanAnayaMc said:


> I'm not really sure what to think of it. If it's mobile Mario Kart, then sign me up. But how will it control? Phone racing games never control well. You get the virtual stick, and your fingers have too much to do. You use tilt, and it just doesn't feel right. I might actually invest in a phone game controller for this.


Crash Nitro Kart 2 or whatever it's called on the iphone controlled fantastically, imo.


----------



## SkittleDash (Feb 1, 2018)

I swear, if this has online multiplayer... Oh, the pay to win will be marvelous. (Sarcasm)

That's only if this game has kart customization with different stats.


----------



## RyanAnayaMc (Feb 1, 2018)

SkittleDash said:


> I swear, if this has online multiplayer... Oh, the pay to win will be marvelous. (Sarcasm)
> 
> That's only if this game has kart customization with different stats.



If they follow a Fire Emblem Heroes model, then there definitely will be P2W. I don't expect live MP though, maybe something like Mario Kart 7's StreetPass stuff akin to FE Heroes's Arena mode.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 1, 2018)

WiiUBricker said:


> Oh boy, this may be a heaven goldmine for microtransactions.


you want that blue shell? get your wallet out!


----------



## orangy57 (Feb 1, 2018)

well I guess we know where all of the manpower for a Mario kart switch went


----------



## LightyKD (Feb 1, 2018)

This better have controller support! Let's be frank it's gonna be Mario Kart vs. Asphalt 8 and right now Asphalt 8 is the king. If Mario Kart wants to dethrone Asphalt it needs controller support and online gaming. 

One more thing. Maybe it's time for Nintendo to hang up the 3DS boots, make a mobile controller and just go Switch + Mobile for the rest of this cycle.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 1, 2018)

Please don't be touchscreen only controls...


----------



## LightyKD (Feb 1, 2018)

Quick thought, Nintendo should release a JoyCon grip for smart phones. JoyCons would make playing Mario Kart a LOT easier.


----------



## slaphappygamer (Feb 1, 2018)

Got my horipad ultimate and hdmi cable ready.


----------



## Captain_N (Feb 1, 2018)

lol micro-transactions... a star will be 50cents, a bolt will be $1, a ghost in first for $2, 10 coins $1.. and so it goes.
$5 for more blocks on your track...


----------



## MikaDubbz (Feb 1, 2018)

I predict it will be a 3D auto accelerate kinda racer.  You turn the cart by tilting your phone.  Seems like a smart and viable way to bring this series to mobile.  Regardless of what it ends up being, I wont personally have much interest, mobile phone games have always had little appeal to me, especially these days when we have the likes of the 3DS and the Switch to play portably instead.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 1, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Please don't be touchscreen only controls...


don't worry it won't be....it will have SHITTY tilt motion controls too


----------



## Shadowfied (Feb 1, 2018)

WiiUBricker said:


> Oh boy, this may be a heaven goldmine for microtransactions.


Wonder which direction they'll go.
"OH, YOU RAN OUT OF ENERGY TO FINISH THE RACE! YOU CAN WAIT 48H OR TOP UP YOUR FUEL FOR $89.99!" or "LOL LOK AT YOUR SHITTY KRAT, GIVE US MONEY AND WE'LL GIVE YOU THIS OVERPOWERED KRAT TO REK THE ONLINES"


----------



## daxtsu (Feb 1, 2018)

Plot twist (pure speculation): It's actually an app to manage save data for the next Mario Kart arcade game, like how a Gamecube memory card did for MKGP (2).


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Feb 1, 2018)

Welp, this is gonna be shit.


----------



## BvanBart (Feb 1, 2018)

Woaw... Mario Kart that will force you to walk in order to move your carts 

Haha that would be something! 

Very hyped already!


----------



## 330 (Feb 1, 2018)

WiiUBricker said:


> Oh boy, this may be a heaven goldmine for microtransactions.


I don't mind as long as we're talking about new tracks, karts and such. If we're talking about something like waiting for hours to refuel or pay to play immediately then yeah... they can keep it.


----------



## Shadowfied (Feb 1, 2018)

330 said:


> I don't mind as long as we're talking about new tracks, karts and such. If we're talking about something like waiting for hours to refuel or pay to play immediately then yeah... they can keep it.


I love (but actually fucking despise) how as soon as a mobile game is announced, it's already known from the start that it will be a F2P cashgrab. I for one would actually consider it, if it was a $10 or so game that you buy once without any microtransactions. Sadly, that time has passed.


----------



## 330 (Feb 1, 2018)

Shadowfied said:


> I love (but actually fucking despise) how as soon as a mobile game is announced, it's already known from the start that it will be a F2P cashgrab. I for one would actually consider it, if it was a $10 or so game that you buy once without any microtransactions. Sadly, that time has passed.


Piracy is overwhelmingly rampant on mobile. I understand why they would go f2p, but I still won't play it if that would be the case.


----------



## Deleted member 331788 (Feb 1, 2018)

It will be some crappy overpriced mobile type game like Mario Run or the other crap they push out on mobile.
I don't expect much, but we will wait a see???


----------



## Taffy (Feb 1, 2018)

mario kart tout now with extra beans

I dont have a mobile phone (unless you classify a phone as a touchscreen with only a few buttons, in which case I have a switch)
Nintendo games to me are usually less prone to memes or drama or hate or being bad when they get put on a Nintendo console.

(granted I've never played any of their mobile titles)

I'm not sure how I feel about this...


----------



## PICTOCHAT (Feb 1, 2018)

LightyKD said:


> Quick thought, Nintendo should release a JoyCon grip for smart phones. JoyCons would make playing Mario Kart a LOT easier.


Nyko actually has a Joy-Con Grip where you can clip your phone to the top of the grip.
That being said, I do hope Nintendo adds Joy-Con support to MKT. Seeing that the Joy-Con use Bluetooth, and most modern phones support Bluetooth, I think it would be a great decision by the Big N.


----------



## Pluupy (Feb 1, 2018)

I hope it's like Fire Emblem Heroes. I haven't spent a dime on that game and I can clear anything with ease if I put my mind to it and save orbs. These Nintendo games are nice for that.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Feb 1, 2018)

Orangy57 said:


> well I guess we know where all of the manpower for a Mario kart switch went


Different teams working on different side projects... still, it is still too early for a new main mario kart game considering 8 deluxe isnt even a year old on the market.


----------



## moops44 (Feb 2, 2018)

oh wow another Nintendo Mobile game , which dont work on Rooted Devices 
Fu** Android SafetyNet


----------



## Kevinpuerta (Feb 2, 2018)

"You must pay $3.99 to unlock this track"


----------



## LightyKD (Feb 2, 2018)

Kevinpuerta said:


> "You must pay $3.99 to unlock this track"


I'm really hoping it's a full 10-15 dollar game with minimal IAP Cant wait to see the graphical comparisons between this game and Mario Kart 7


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Feb 2, 2018)

LightyKD said:


> I'm really hoping it's a full 10-15 dollar game with minimal IAP Cant wait to see the graphical comparisons between this game and Mario Kart 7


Sadly if I recall correctly Super Mario Run didn't make a massive amount of money, certainly not compared to those addictive freemium model games so will nintendo be tempted to adopt the same model?


----------



## LightyKD (Feb 3, 2018)

DigitalDeviant said:


> Sadly if I recall correctly Super Mario Run didn't make a massive amount of money, certainly not compared to those addictive freemium model games so will nintendo be tempted to adopt the same model?



I see the worry about that but how many people actually thought that the one button mechanic was decent. One day I'll get around to buying the game but the whole one button gimmick kinda turns me off.


----------

